# Thanks Platinum for a great Hawaiian stay!



## ronandjoan (Jun 7, 2011)

We just had a great 2 weeks at Pono Kai on Kauai booked through PI, and it was great!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jun 7, 2011)

*2 weeks in Hawaii*

Wonderful! We are looking forward to helping you book more fun vacations. Where are you going next?

Thanks!!


----------



## slip (Jun 7, 2011)

We've been going to Hawaii for a few years now. Starting next year it's going to be for 2 weeks every year.  We'll be staying at Pono Kai but we'll probably exchange for a week on another island once in awhile. I've been checking on Platinum Interchange, do you use them often Joan? Everything seems to be reasonable and they have a pretty good selection for what I'm looking for.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 8, 2011)

Platinum Interchange said:


> Wonderful! We are looking forward to helping you book more fun vacations. Where are you going next?
> 
> Thanks!!



We go to Seattle for a month, staying in our son's condo, in order to visit my mother in Renton and father in Oak Harbor (our son has a vrbo condo and we get to stay there!), and then will spend most of July at Telemark in Cable, WI, where we own timeshare weeks on the lake there.

From SLIP
"I've been checking on Platinum Interchange, do you use them often Joan? Everything seems to be reasonable and they have a pretty good selection for what I'm looking for."

SLIP, we are dealing with Platinum Interchange on a very regular basis now.  They have a larger inventory than they used to and we  like where they have resorts.  They are very easy to work with and very personable!  Their bonus week program is very generous.


----------



## zzcn69 (Jun 8, 2011)

*A week on Molokai, thanks Platinum*

Returned in February from  a week on Molokai thru PI and we really enjoyed it. I've noticed that it shows up pretty often on their website. It's much less developed that other islands, but we enjoyed that. Thanks very much PI.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 8, 2011)

zzcn69 said:


> Returned in February from  a week on Molokai thru PI and we really enjoyed it. I've noticed that it shows up pretty often on their website. It's much less developed that other islands, but we enjoyed that. Thanks very much PI.




Do you have photos of that resort or are you writing a review?


----------



## mclyne (Jun 8, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance but what exactly is Platinum Interchange? We own platinum weeks and may be interested in what they have to offer.

Thank you


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 8, 2011)

Caribgirl said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what exactly is Platinum Interchange? We own platinum weeks and may be interested in what they have to offer.
> 
> Thank you



Platinum INterchange is a "secondary" exchange company. By that, I mean that it is an independent exchange  company, a bit smaller than II or RCI, BUT,  in MY OPINION,is much easier to use, and they work hard to get you confirmed into good timeshares.  They (usually) don't "keep you on the hook" and tell you that a resort you want "might match".

They, through their site, and the "away list", show what units they currently have available, and for what dates.  Their exchange fees are MUCH LESS than what RCI charges.

Tony


----------



## mclyne (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you, Tony. I will try them.

Mary


----------

